# Can't get AVG antivirus off my computer



## txjen

I've posted this in several forums but no one has been able to help me...Years ago i had the AVG antivirus system and i didn't like it, so i uninstalled it...To this day it keeps reinstalling itself on my computer and this time i can't get it off because its not showing up anywheres to uninstall it...Its not in the control panel, not in the registry files, but the windows security system says that i have more then one antivirus system installed on my computer, and that AVG antivirus   is updated and working...I really don't know what else to do...I ran CCleaner like someone else recommended and its still there, but now my incredimail email won'
t send and receive so i can't get any emails....I guess i'll have to do a system restore to get all the info back i deleted...I have no idea about having 2 antivirus systems installed on your computer will do....I just want it off...I ran hijackthis and the AVG shows up on there, but as soon as i delete it from there, its back again....This AVG system is like a virus itself, or why else does it keep installing itself??....So i have to go to forum to forum till someone may have an answer....


----------



## adarsh

Try uninstalling AVG. Go to the registry and delete the AVG keys.


----------



## txjen

adarsh said:


> Try uninstalling AVG. Go to the registry and delete the AVG keys.



I have tried that, its not showing up in the registry....The company is Grisoft and i looked for that also, no wheres there...


----------



## adarsh

Sorry, I cannot help you 

You will have to wait for someone like PC Eye to solve your problem.


----------



## txjen

adarsh said:


> Sorry, I cannot help you
> 
> You will have to wait for someone like PC Eye to solve your problem.



Thank you for trying....I'm determined not to let these Jerks win and permanently have them as my Antivirus....This should be illegal for antivirus systems to do this...


----------



## txjen

You know the really sad part also, i can't even contact AVG because you need a license number to even talk to them, and i obviously don't have one since its been 5 years since i've had them...


----------



## adarsh

Oh, that's sad. But I'm pretty much sure that PC Eye or someone else will be able to solve your problem.


----------



## TFT

Pretty much everytime this happens it's because the uninstall went wrong and has left files behind. The best way is to re-install the program and uninstall it again, preferably by it's own installer.


----------



## paratwa

If it's been 5 years, then it is time for a reformat anyways. Doing a reformat every couple of years is a good idea, since it cleans all of the crap left behind by all the programs that do not uninstall correctly.

And you will probably see faster boot times and access times to your hard drive.

Just back up all of the data you do not want to loose, write down all of your serial numbers and reboot with your disk in, you can then reinstall your OS and have a clean slate.


----------

